# Inexpensive way to do vents in glass



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Alright, so I had some people asking how I did the vents in my 40 breeders with an all glass front. (see thread here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/78286-40-breeder-verts.html) I put together a simple step by step, i probably should make a video, so that may come a little later.

Materials Required:

- Power Drill (I prefer a press)
- 60mm Glass Hole Saw (when I make smaller vents, I will add the measurements I use)
- 2" black PVC pipe
- NoSeeUm mesh, or window screen
- Marker
- Tape Measure (or other measuring device)
- Chop saw (preferably)

Step 1:

The first thing that you need to do, is mark where you are planning to drill your holes. I always do an equal distance between each hole and the egdes of the glass. For this piece, I had 2.5" between each hole.









Step 2:

Drill hole(s). I will never drill large holes without using a press (unless it is not possible). This has greatly simplified my construction process. I now spend about 5 minutes per hole rather than 30+ minutes. [for more info on drilling glass, use the search function  ]









Step 3:

Cut PVC using chop saw into 1/4" sections [or whatever thickness your glass is] 









Step 4:

Lay NoSeeUm mesh across the hole and press the PVC section into hole. The 2" PVC fits very snug into the 60mm hole, so no silicone or glue is required. If you want to restrict your ventilation a bit, you can also do a double or triple layer of the mesh (the triple layer may be a bit too snug)









Step 5:

Trim the mesh flush with the glass. Now sit back and enjoy, you now have a seemless vent that doesn't have a 1" section of plastic sticking into the viv like the snap bushings leave 










I hope this is beneficial! I know it has made my life a lot simpler. Black 2" pvc is very accessible and INEXPENSIVE! I can make over 30 vents with a $3 section of the stuff. Please comment if there is anything you feel I should add to the write up. Thanks for looking,

Ed Parker


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I like it Ed. Just one question. Is it really black PVC which is hard to find, or is it black ABS pipe?


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

yikes, you are right, I meant black ABS pipe.....


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

That will make it easier for people to find. You can usually find ABS further down the aisle or one aisle over, wherever you find white PVC.


----------



## kgb (Aug 2, 2011)

Do you use water or another lubrication when drilling as most posts suggest? Thanks for finally posting this. So easy- yet so clean looking.


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I use water while drilling glass. The cleanup of oil takes a bit more work, and my bits aren't that special, so water works great. I have a little drip feed system I made that works well. 

This piece for the demo I drilled in the garage, so I just had the hose running on it.


----------



## nakigara (Feb 8, 2012)

Really nice, thanks for posting that.

simple, effective, inexpensive, and nice looking to boot.

It's rather brilliant, how simple and well done it is.


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Mantellaprince20,
Thanks so much for posting this. Works like a dream. I bought the diamond bit off ebay for a few bucks. I used a drill press and chop saw at work and made a few vents in 1/4" glass lids in just a few minutes.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Unfortunately some of us may have missed the original thread with the pictures of your vivs...is there a way they can be reposted?? And I don't think I know "where" the three holes were placed...did you use the 40 vertically?? If so, what about the front "door"? How was that made and installed? My one try with drilling glass after all the reading, etc., was not a success...Harbor Freight, here I come....Poor Pumilo, with all his advice...My effort was a mess....


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Curious, where did you get your drill press?


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

Kalakole said:


> Curious, where did you get your drill press?


Harbor freight, $70


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

I found that i'm actually liking the 1 1/2" black abs piping size better for vents. I am putting about a 1 to 1.25" space between each hole now, so getting quite a few more on there. The proper bit size for the 1 1/2" pip is 47mm, which I got off amazon for $6

ed


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Since our local Lowes or HD don't have that ABS...where else do you think I can find it???


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

any hardward store should carry the black abs piping, it is used extensively in wastewater in construction. I would be shocked if either of those stores didn't carry it


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

Any reason to use ABS instead of PVC?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Dendrobait said:


> Any reason to use ABS instead of PVC?


Same dimensions, different color.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

Mantellaprince20 said:


> I found that i'm actually liking the 1 1/2" black abs piping size better for vents. I am putting about a 1 to 1.25" space between each hole now, so getting quite a few more on there. The proper bit size for the 1 1/2" pip is 47mm, which I got off amazon for $6
> 
> ed


Sorry to bump an old thread but I'm trying to find the bit you're referring to. Having trouble locating it though. Any thoughts? Direct link would be ideal.


----------



## DKiM128 (Feb 16, 2004)

47mm Super Thin Diamond Coated Drill Jasper Bit Hole Saw 0 5mm Rim | eBay

How many holes per feet do you think will be required to keep the front pane fog free. 
My tank is 4ft wide and I definitely prefer this look over a strip of mesh.


----------



## Jonas35 (May 31, 2009)

So glad I saw this thread... I am planning on replicating this technique with several 20 verts I just acquired. I am so glad I took your advice and got a drill press... SO EASY TO DRILL GLASS!!!


----------



## Collectordon (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks for the information! I have been looking for an inexpensive way to build a top for my new 24x18x24 exo terra vivarium! I ordered the hole saw and mesh today, and I can't wait to get started!


----------

